# I want the ads back



## playallday (Apr 14, 2010)

.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 14, 2010)

The ads probably brought in so few monies that the staff thought it would only annoy guests and nothing more.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 14, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> The ads probably brought in so few monies that the staff thought it would only annoy guests and nothing more.



This is true, I think I remember Ace Gunman saying


----------



## Rayder (Apr 14, 2010)

Shoptemp provides the site funds now. Ads not needed.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 14, 2010)

ads weren't that annoying, why don't we have ads and shoptempt at the same time ?


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 14, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> ads weren't that annoying, why don't we have ads and shoptempt at the same time ?



Because I'm guessing they will have a deal with shoptemp about exclusivity. they advertise them and only them and then they donate money per sale to gbatemp. It helps the temp a lot more than the ads did, trust Rayder


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

ads just slow this place down. They slow every place down.  No need for ads anyway.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 17, 2010)

I always stay logged in, so I never see them.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes sense, if true.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I always stay logged in, so I never see them.



Guests dont see ads as well. All ads have been removed... I think.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I know. Just imagine I said that in past tense.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> WarazX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Ok


----------

